# OPC Psalm Sing Video



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 23, 2007)

A video clip of a psalm sing in Greenville, SC. I've been told this takes place in the home of Joey Pipa.

[video=youtube;sy5cDVC-VZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy5cDVC-VZ0[/video]


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 23, 2007)

Joey is certainly there. (He's the one with the suspenders)


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 24, 2007)

That would be at Dr. Pipa's house. Thanks Andrew, very kewl. I recognized a few faces/heads.

Love that BPFS Ps. 98!


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 24, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Love that BPFS Ps. 98!



Yes. We sang it twice during the weekend of Rev. Matt Baugh's funeral, once during the memorial service, and once in Sunday worship.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 24, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> That would be at Dr. Pipa's house. Thanks Andrew, very kewl. I recognized a few faces/heads.
> 
> Love that BPFS Ps. 98!



You're welcome, Bruce! I've sung Psalm 98 many times in Greenville/Simpsonville over the years, and elsewhere. What a blessing to see God's praises being sung like this.


----------



## youthevang (Nov 24, 2007)

Thank you for sharing this. I wished we did Psalm singing at church.


----------



## Josiah (Nov 25, 2007)

youthevang said:


> Thank you for sharing this. I wished we did Psalm singing at church.


----------



## Bygracealone (Nov 29, 2007)

Josiah said:


> youthevang said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for sharing this. I wished we did Psalm singing at church.



May the Lord grant the both of you the desire or your hearts!


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 29, 2007)

I wonder why it says "OPC Psalm Sing" since Dr. Pipa is PCA.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 29, 2007)

bygracealone said:


> Josiah said:
> 
> 
> > youthevang said:
> ...







Pilgrim said:


> I wonder why it says "OPC Psalm Sing" since Dr. Pipa is PCA.



The person who posted the video clip on YouTube is a ministerial intern in the OPC. Although the even took place at Dr. Pipa's house, it may have been an OPC-sponsored event nevertheless.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 29, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> bygracealone said:
> 
> 
> > Josiah said:
> ...



I thought it might have been something like that but wondered if anyone had an explanation.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 29, 2007)

As far as I know, he and his wife presently worship at an OPC. I do not believe his ministerial affiliation (PCA) has changed.


----------



## ReformationArt (Nov 30, 2007)

Does anyone know what publication they're singing from (spiral-bound)? And yes, I know it's THE PSALMS, but who produced the book they're using. ;-)


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 30, 2007)

According to the comments on YouTube it is the RPCNA's "Book of Psalms for Singing"


----------



## Gloria (Nov 30, 2007)

bygracealone said:


> Josiah said:
> 
> 
> > youthevang said:
> ...



Amen!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 1, 2007)

Pilgrim said:


> According to the comments on YouTube it is the RPCNA's "Book of Psalms for Singing"



Hence, Bruce's reference to "BPFS."


----------



## ReformationArt (Dec 1, 2007)

It's hard for me to tell from the video, and from Crown and Covenant. But do you think this is it?
Book of Psalms for Singing (ringbound edition)


----------

